

Men’s Wearhouse’s Ouster of Founder Seen Hurting Brand - anigbrowl
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-19/men-s-wearhouse-board-fires-founder-george-zimmer.html

======
zwieback
Big mistake - I guarantee it!

------
malandrew
Why is this on hacker news?

~~~
jemka
Zimmer is an entrepreneur and his startup was Men’s Wearhouse.

~~~
malandrew
By that logic, every business where the founder is still in charge should be
on the front page. This is Hacker News, not startup news. The focus is on
startups where tech is a fundamental part of the business model. Brick and
mortar stores are about as far as you can get from a tech startup.

------
rrrhys
The capitalisation of every letter in the title makes it completely
unreadable.

~~~
anigbrowl
Blame the mods. The original title I submitted it under was 'Men's Wearhouse
Founder and CEO fired after 40 years' which I felt captured the interest value
for startup founders on HN far better. The current headline is not the one on
Bloomberg either, but appears to have been (poorly) composed by the mod.

